# 80x40x50 Dart Frog Tank



## VPardoel

I've had some issue's with the heat inside the tank.
I've fixed that but its still kinda chill at night.
Because i screwed up in the beginning by filling the bottom with greatstuff i will be fixing this problem.
Im going to *carefully* remove the greatstuff off the bottom and fill it with hydropellets and add a pump and heater.
Then the tank should be running like it should be and the RV and temp should be just a little higher.

But for now just some pics.

totalshot


Palu voor verbouweing (8) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Javamos on the branches

Palu voor verbouweing (7) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr



Palu voor verbouweing (6) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


Palu voor verbouweing (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Ficus which is growing like crazy

Palu voor verbouweing (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Moss thats emerging from the background

Palu voor verbouweing (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


Palu voor verbouweing (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


Palu voor verbouweing (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Next pics will be of the construction of the bottom


----------



## VPardoel

The tank was to cold because i used greatstuff for the bottom... time to fix my failure..

Sliced, pulled, and fought an long battle with the greatstuff.. and won 









Made an compartment for the pump and heater and filled it up with hydropellets
(also the cables are going trough the vent... drilling a hole would be better.. but this method was a lot safer)









Used the*new* substrate and replanted my plants.

Palu 001 (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Im going to add an bromeliad in the centre of the background and maybe an begonia species.
And also a load of leaves.
Im kinda waiting for the plants to recover and start rooting.
In the meantime.. more pics 

Fittona

Palu 001 (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Ficus


Palu 001 (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Moss growing out of the background


Palu 001 (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Waterdrop


Palu 001 (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

And the other fittona


Palu 001 (8) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Also the humidity and temperature are all stable and looking good.
If all the plants are doing fine its time to start adding springtails.. and learning the ancient way of culturing fruit flies.

And btw the new inhabitants will probably be the Auratus.. don't know with colour of morph.
But i've still got a lot to do before that can happen.

Its a great moment to see my old tank finally working like it should be.


----------



## TheCoon

It is amazing how effective a body of water/false bottom can be at maintaining the thermodynamic equilibrium in a viv... 

The tank still looks great after the modification. Can't wait to see some frogs in there!


----------



## Shaggy2061

VPardoel said:


> If all the plants are doing fine its time to start adding springtails.. and learning the ancient way of culturing fruit flies.


FF are the one thing i am most intimidated by as noob to keeping frogs.

Love the colors in there it is a nice tank


----------



## VPardoel

Tnx !

@Shaggy

FF's are (i believe) one of the most challenging aspects in this hobby.
And the health of plants and frogs ofcource.


----------



## VPardoel

Today i've added some new plants..
I'm kind of proud of the new look 


Vivarium by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

On this photo the plants are just planted.
They will probably need some time to get the right color and shape again.
(especially the green Pilea)

New plants are:
Selaginella kraussiana (Fern, spreaded across the bottom)
Pilea involucrata (green plant near the large hut)
Neoregelia schultesiana ( middle)
And i got an free brom from the store. (left corner)
I believe its an Tillandsia cyanea

I've planted the shoots of the fittona on the left side.. but don't know if they will make it.
In about a couple of days im adding a layer of leaves in the tank.. and that should be about it.

I've got no idea what kind of frog i'm going to take.
People say the auratus will be a fine choice, but ive got more background and climbing space compared to the bottom.
So maybe a thumbnail would be better? of an climbing *normal* frog like the leucomelas?

If somebody got suggestions let me know


----------



## VPardoel

Total



Fittona





Selaginella kraussiana



Pilea


The tank is completely done.
The cultures of flies are going well and the springtails are introduced into the tank.
And the new frogs will be the leucomelas.


----------



## Charlie Q

i'm still jealous of that fittonia

Looks good!


----------



## Dlanigan

The leucs will use every inch of that. I'm finding mine go everywhere. To call them strictly terrestrial is almost a crime. Plus, they are so bold. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinctorus1

I gotta be honest I'm SUPER JEALOUS of that fittonia you've got...that thing is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10

What about frogs? (Auratus?)


----------



## VPardoel

Charlie, when its possible to ship them, you will be the first to get them 

Tnx for the reply's the leucs will be the best choice for this tank.
I've though about auratus and they are stunning... but some people say they mostly will use the bottom.
A frog that will use the whole tank will be a lot better for this setup.

Leucs or maybe the truncatus will be imo the frogs who use the whole tank.


----------



## VPardoel

Finally some frog pics! 

I went to a shop to get some extra plants and moss and shot some of their frogs.
I'm thinking the leucomelas on the last pic will be my the species for my tank.
Don't know how many i will take.
I'm hoping i will get them in about a week or so... enjoy 


VPA_0996 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_0998 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1000 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1005 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1008 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1009 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1010 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1016 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1023 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1020 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1029 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1030 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1031 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1034 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1038 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1039 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

VPA_1001 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10

I think that any of these frogs is good for your viv! You will make a good purchase!


----------



## papa_mcknight

Love this tank. Just a heads up, the plant on the left you said is fittonia is actually hypoestes phyllostachya. Great little plant if you keep it low and bushy, I kept one on my windowsill as it gets sun from morning till afternoon and it reached almost a foot tall


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale

Sorry, found the answer to my question.


----------



## VPardoel

Tnx for the information Mcknight!

The plant was growing like mad and the leaves were heavy so it fell over... its now in a pot near my window.
To replace it i've planted 2 kinds of small bromeliads on the left side.

I've also got an cryptanthus from a friend.

VPA_1137 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Maybe ill add some moss on the foreground, and then the tank will be ready for some frogs


----------



## VPardoel

Time for another update 


The fireball broms are getting a nice pink colour
Neoregelia schultesiana fireball by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

unfortunately one flower began to bloom.
Which means that that cluster is going to die right? at least he's making alot of new leaves.
Bromeliad flower by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

I also found an old picture of last year before the transformation
4 July total by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

And how the tank looks today
Paludarium FTS 29 mei by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Looks pretty good if i say so myself
Next up is getting some moss for the foreground, getting an misting system and last but not least getting some frogs 
It may take a while but i want the tank to be perfect before introducing frogs
Next week i'm going to visit a breeder in the area and photograph some of his frogs.
I will post the photo's here when i'm done


----------



## rigel10

I tear out the flower with pliers: it soon rots and stinks! In addition, it seems to me that the neo lasts longer without flower.


----------



## Frogtofall




----------



## VPardoel

@ Rigel

The flowers look really nice to be honest.. if they won't smell like dead animals i'm leaving them in there


----------



## rigel10

I also find them beautiful, but they smell after a few days. And this is not good for frogs. 
Here some old pics of neoregelia narziss in bloom.


----------



## VPardoel

Ow wow really? i've never heard something like that.

Awesome pictures btw!


----------



## VPardoel

Again some pictures from the local shop.

Orchid by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Bromeliad (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Bromeliad (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Bromeliad (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Bromeliad (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Bromeliad (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Tinctorius (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Tinctorius (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Tinctorius (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Terribilis closeup by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Azureus pattern by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

I've also bought some moss for my viv.
Will post an total shot in a few days


----------



## VPardoel

Full tank shot

Vivarium total shot by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## mykoe817

Do you have a full tank shot? Do you know the manufacturer?

That's some serious photography!


----------



## VPardoel

That is the full tank shot..
Only thing thats missing is the lightbox on top.. but its not really important.

Manufacturer is .... me? i've bought an empty glass tank, the inside of the tank was completed made by me.
Buying completed tanks is not my thing.. building it is the fun part!
And tnx 

Rainsystem is installed as well.
Next week im thinking of getting 3 leucomelas.
The shopkeeper told me that i can combine the leucs with some ventri's.
Im not going to buy them at once.. but what do you guys think?
Will it be to much or will it be ok.


----------



## Frogtofall

Did you get new lights? The viv looks brighter and the bromeliads are coloring up well.


----------



## DarkAGEdefect

Great pix and a nice looking tank wish my moss was growing like that


----------



## rigel10

Your tank is gorgeous! You make me love these neos "pink"! 
As for frogs, I say no. And not just because I am against vivs with mixed species - even if they can not interbreed - but because leucs love to climb, as well as ranitomeya.
If you just want to mix more than one species, it is better if you put together species that do not occupy the same areas.
This is my opinion, of course.
The shopkeepers often say what is more convenient for their interest.


----------



## VPardoel

Tnx guys!

@frogtofall

Nope used a better setting on my camera.
Last couple of total shots were kinda dark.

@Rigel10

Thats what i was thinking about combining these two.
The leucs will be all over the tank and will eventually encounter the ventri's
If i were taking some bottom dwellers it would be ok.
But im keeping just 1 species, and that will be the leucs


----------



## rigel10

I was thinking of this, that is to leucs as the best solution. 
I really like the banded, but the most beautiful are the Cerro Autana, IMO.

PS: I think this thread deserves the 5 stars for the high quality of the images it contains.


----------



## VPardoel

rigel10 said:


> I was thinking of this, that is to leucs as the best solution.
> I really like the banded, but the most beautiful are the Cerro Autana, IMO.
> 
> PS: I think this thread deserves the 5 stars for the high quality of the images it contains.


The banded are awesome indeed! that would be my number 1 choice.
Cerro Autana is also very stunning, but a bit hard to find i think?
Grazie mille Rigel


----------



## VPardoel

In a couple of weeks this:

Philodendron Micans by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Kept growing to become this 

plants (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Also added some Helxine soleirolii from my previous tank.
And also added some flies.
plants (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

And of course some animals to feed on the flies  
Dendrobates Leucomelas 2F - 1M

First Leucs (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

First Leucs (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

First Leucs (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

These are some quick snaps of the frogs and tank.
Im letting them adjust to the tank before im taking some pictures with the macro setup 
They are all eating good, are bold, active, and very pretty


----------



## rigel10

Gorgeous! In my opinion you have made a good choice with frogs. The plants are fine, very lush. What more could you want? Another viv and other frogs!


----------



## VPardoel

Indeed Rigel10

It may take some time but the tank is now completely done and running perfectly fine.

Also shot some new pics

Dendrobates Leucomelas (8) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (7) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (6) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

I am making the macroshots later because i don't want to scare them with a big lense and flash right now.


----------



## VPardoel

Damn 10.000 views! time to celebrate with some new pics.


Dendrobates Leucomelas (9) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (10) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (11) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (12) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (13) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

And a detailpic 
Dendrobates Leucomelas (14) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## VPardoel

Not a single comment?


Dendrobates Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (6) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (7) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (8) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Vivarium Totalshot by VincentPardoel, on Flickr
[/quote]

Don't know if i will keep posting photo's here if nobody reacts.
Anyhow.. tnx for the like Rigel 
Male has been calling like mad, so i can expect eggs very soon i think.
Time to start making a growout tank.


----------



## JonP

Amazing setup. Nice work


----------



## LadyKeiva

Such a great looking tank. Some really great looking Leucs.. Makes me wants some >,<


----------



## VPardoel

Tnx 

And also Thanks to oddlot for fixing my thread.
The male has been calling like mad for days and the female responded to it.
Today im going to add a petri dish in the tank and make some plans for an growout tank.

I've still got a 15 gallon aquarium tank thats empty.


----------



## VisionVoid

Well done. The tank looks great!


----------



## SaFFyR

Nice looking tank! Good luck with the breeding


----------



## Submarinr

Gorgeous pics & Awesome setup!
Few quick (newbie) questions concerning the bromeliad (or was that neoregelia)
Did you allow it to stay? Did it stink? 
And any info on how can be harmful to frogs?
Thanks for sharing! Great inspiration
Joe


----------



## VPardoel

Thanks 

Neoreglia is the bromeliad 
I didn't touch it and its still making new leaves.
It also didn't stink or rot. (yet)

And info on harmful to frogs? do you mean if the bromeliad is harmful to the frogs?
I don't think any bromeliad can be harmful to frogs they only benefit from it 

Im also making a video with my new dslr and macro lens.. so im hoping that will be some awesome quality video.


----------



## oddlot

VPardoel said:


> Tnx
> 
> And also Thanks to oddlot for fixing my thread.
> The male has been calling like mad for days and the female responded to it.
> Today im going to add a petri dish in the tank and make some plans for an growout tank.
> 
> I've still got a 15 gallon aquarium tank thats empty.


My pleasure.It made a big difference didn't it?


----------



## VPardoel

It sure did


----------



## seleçao

Hi,

Is it possible to see your waxy frog vivarium?

Thanks


----------



## VPardoel

seleçao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to see your waxy frog vivarium?
> 
> Thanks


I don't have another vivarium  those pictures were made at a local shop.
The Leucomelas are the only frogs im keeping at the moment.


----------



## rigel10

You are lucky! A local shop that sells frogs so beautiful! You'll be spoiled for choice!


----------



## VPardoel

Its nice indeed.. but i'm more a dart kinda guy 


New leaves for the bromeliad

Bromelia by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Philodendron grows like crazy

Philodendron by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

After i've bought an cocohut and petri dish the frogs immediately checked it out  

Leucomelas (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## Giga

Great pics!


----------



## VPardoel

Tnx 

Leucomelas (6) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Pics below are screencaps from some video's i made, not the best quality.
Leucomelas (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Everything is going perfect in this tank! except for the mite invasion in my fly cultures.
I also planted some anubias from my aquarium in my tank.


----------



## VPardoel

A few days ago i bought an used and cheap exo terra 60x45x45 
In the next couple of days om going to create a nice tank for the future froglets.

Also bought an new plant the Chirita Tamiana.

Paludarium 20 Aug (7) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Paludarium 20 Aug (9) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

De pilea staat in de schaduw onder de boomstronken.
Anubias heeft een hoop verdroogde bladeren... maar maakt ook nieuwe aan.. nog even kijken hoe dat gaat.

The bromeliad is expanding

Paludarium 20 Aug (8) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

I also found this on my background...
Its hasn't grown at is seems like some sort of fern, moss of fungus.
Paludarium 20 Aug (6) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

And the frogs while feeding

Paludarium 20 Aug (10) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Paludarium 20 Aug (11) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Paludarium 20 Aug (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Paludarium 20 Aug (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Paludarium 20 Aug (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Paludarium 20 Aug (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Paludarium 20 Aug (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## VPardoel

Palu 9 sept (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Time to trim some plants.. the ficus is taking over control 

Palu 9 sept (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Paludarium 20 Aug (11) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Palu 9 sept (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Palu 9 sept (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Palu 9 sept (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## VPardoel

Short video of the frogs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkaMYpABElM


----------



## papa_mcknight

The little fella 50 seconds onwards hasn't half got some lungs on him haha. They look great


----------



## VPardoel

Dendrobates Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (6) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (7) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (8) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (9) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (10) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## AZimm

I love the tanks!! And the fittona plants are beautiful! Gonna look for some for my new build now


----------



## VPardoel

Thanks 


Took some quick shots today

Totalshot soon to be added with some new plants
The pilea is getting replaced by another plant
But everything is growing like weed so thats good 

Total by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

plant (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Ficus by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Feedingtime

plant (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (6) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## dsaundry

One word - "WOW"


----------



## VPardoel

Time for another update 

FTS
FTS 1 Jan by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Around christmas these flowers began to bloom
Flower by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

and the frogs
Dendrobates Leucomelas (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Im thinking about expanding this tank.
The female sometimes climbs onto the males (not really fighting) but it would stress me out if a female twice as large as me climbed on my back 
Im currently working on a temporarily viv for the frogs.


----------



## VPardoel

Expanding the tank will have to wait.
I want to make this one perfect.
At the moment the bottom is nog great at all.
It won't let any warmth or humidity trough the rootcloth.
Im replacing that with a glassfiber mesh and ABG mix.
Hoping that the warmth and humidity will pass trough it

Enough talking.. time for pics

Dendrobates Leucomelas (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Bummer that its not focussed right.. but i love the shot

Dendrobates Leucomelas (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## Arena-Blanca

amazing photos. the plants are gorgeous! keep it up


----------



## VelvetDragon

I loved watching the video, I can just watch them forever. Haha. Amazing tank, gorgeous plants.


----------



## VPardoel

I've just replaced the bottom of the tank.
The peat was just to wet and to cold.
I've put the frogs in my quarantine tank for some days so i could change my tank.

This was the bottom....
vivarium redone by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

New bottom.
I've used glasfiber mesh with ABG mix.
immediately i started to s differences in the temp and humidity 
vivarium redone 1 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Adding the plants
The pilea was almost completely slimed in my old bottom.
Since that happend i've put it in a pot and set it near my window.
And as you can see the plant is healty and has grown alot 

vivarium redone 2 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

After a couiple of days of testing the frogs could go back in the tank

vivarium redone 3 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

The tank is much warmer and the humidity is alot higher.
Mission completed


----------



## papa_mcknight

Looking great again


----------



## dendrorani

Very nice Vincent! Any update of the tank and frogs? Would like to see you shoot a bit of macro 

Rani


----------



## Dawna

VPardoel said:


> Not a single comment?
> 
> 
> Dendrobates Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr
> 
> Dendrobates Leucomelas (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr
> 
> Dendrobates Leucomelas (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr
> 
> Dendrobates Leucomelas (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr
> 
> Dendrobates Leucomelas (6) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr
> 
> Dendrobates Leucomelas (7) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr
> 
> Dendrobates Leucomelas (8) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr
> 
> Vivarium Totalshot by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


Don't know if i will keep posting photo's here if nobody reacts.
Anyhow.. tnx for the like Rigel 
Male has been calling like mad, so i can expect eggs very soon i think.
Time to start making a growout tank.[/QUOT

V...as much as I love PDFs, you are absolutely right! The photography is amazing! Please don't stop sharing. When are you going to build the next Viv, and what's going in it?

Dawna


----------



## VPardoel

dendrorani said:


> Very nice Vincent! Any update of the tank and frogs? Would like to see you shoot a bit of macro
> 
> Rani


When the frogs have settled in i'll post an macro update


----------



## VPardoel

Tnx Dawna 

I've got 2 vivs running right now.
This one and a growout/quarantine tank.
I don't have any plans of expanding the hobby right now.
But i've been thinking about a new replacement tank for this one 
A larger and higher one with a small water feature.
But thats for the future  (but maybe this year though)

Anyhow.. the frogs have settled in just fine.
At first they were a little shy about the new tank changes.
But after a day they were as bold as they used to be and the males have started calling again 
Time for some pics.

When i pick up the flies the female is carefully watching my every move 
Dendrobates Leucomelas (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (6) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

And some macro's 
Dendrobates Leucomelas (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Enjoy


----------



## smoosh

Incredible photos! It's awesome to see that even with struggles at the beginning you turned this tank into a beautiful home for your frogs


----------



## VPardoel

Tnx Smoosh!
Only thing i need to do before this tank is running perfectly is to add an silicone strip between the sliding doors.
But apart from that the frogs are healthy and calling, the plants are healty, the tank itself is doing superb... so im a happy frogger 

Bring on the flies
Leucomelas (3) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (2) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (4) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

2 of them cozy in the nut
Leucomelas (5) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

3 of them maybe not so cozy in the cannister 

Leucomelas (1) by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## DDholdsfast

Fantastic vivarium and frogs. So, if I got things right, it sounds like you had to change the bottom twice for too low temps. If I may ask, what is the ambient temp and humidity in your room and what are your day and night parameters for the viv? I'm contemplating a similar build... Do you have to run the water heater every night? Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## chacmhaal

Very nice! Congratulations! Only pleasure for the eyes


----------



## VPardoel

DDholdsfast said:


> Fantastic vivarium and frogs. So, if I got things right, it sounds like you had to change the bottom twice for too low temps. If I may ask, what is the ambient temp and humidity in your room and what are your day and night parameters for the viv? I'm contemplating a similar build... Do you have to run the water heater every night? Thanks and keep up the great work!



Correct, after the first time changing the bottom is wasn't good enough because it needed the heater for the humidity and temp.
The humid and temp in my room are very low (old house) thats also the reason i needed to moddify the tank some more.
The temp is around 15 degrees celcius (about 59 fahrenheit)
The humid about 30%
In the winter it will reach about 10 maybe 8 degrees.
But the tank is just doing great holding up its own temp and humid.
To be honest i was a little scared that i couldn't get the temp etc. right in my house, but it worked just fine 
And indeed i run my heater 24/7
Sometimes i need to full the bottom of the viv up with some water, but thats no big deal

Plants are also growing like crazy and the frogs are calling all day long... i love it!

Paludarium by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dartfrog Macro by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dartfrog Macro2 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr

Dartfrog Macro1 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## papa_mcknight

As usual, everything looks fantastic


----------



## --Mark--

Tank looks great! Love the leucs. What type of lights are you using on this? LEDs or something else?


----------



## chillplants

The tank looks great! I just spent a lot of time going back looking at the pictures and seeing the progress. I am blown away. What is this plant the frog is standing on?



VPardoel said:


> Dartfrog Macro1 by VincentPardoel, on Flickr


----------



## VPardoel

Tnx!

@Mark

Tnx! i'm using 2 sets of 55watt PL lights

@chilliplants

Tnx!
Good to know people like the pictures 
The plant is * Soleirolia soleirolii *


----------



## RobG71

Beautiful.............


----------



## rigel10

Despite the changes, your viv is always gorgeous and frogs are in top shape. Congratulations


----------



## michael99420

Hi, I messaged you but I can't tell if it went through (not in my sent folder).
My wife loves the Fittonia you have and "needs" it, did you purchase it online? If so can you point me in the direction of where you got it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## justwoot

Wow looks fantastic!


----------



## michael_vl

Looking good! Very Nice tank you got there

Verstuurd vanaf men GT 9505i (pacman rom) met tapatalk


----------



## rigel10

michael99420 said:


> Hi, I messaged you but I can't tell if it went through (not in my sent folder).
> My wife loves the Fittonia you have and "needs" it, did you purchase it online? If so can you point me in the direction of where you got it? Thanks in advance!


Maybe I can answer you:

Fittonia 'orange'

https://toptropicals.com/catalog/uid/Fittonia_verschaffeltii.htm


----------



## VPardoel

rigel10 said:


> Maybe I can answer you:
> 
> Fittonia 'orange'
> 
> https://toptropicals.com/catalog/uid/Fittonia_verschaffeltii.htm


^ this 

Its a common vivarium plant here in The Netherlands.
Maybe you could find some plant dealers in your area that can order it?


----------



## rigel10

Quite common here too: you can find the red form even to market as Petco and the like.

Vincent, do you know the name of the plant near the neos, the one with the leaves very thin and falling, like my Beaucarnia recurvata?


----------



## VPardoel

rigel10 said:


> Quite common here too: you can find the red form even to market as Petco and the like.
> 
> Vincent, do you know the name of the plant near the neos, the one with the leaves very thin and falling, like my Beaucarnia recurvata?


Thats the one plant in my viv of which i don't know the name.
I got it for free with some other plants.
I guess its a bromeliad species?
Its growing alot so thats fine by me 

Maybe i'll post some pictures in the identification threads later on


----------



## michael99420

Thank you all for the replies, looks like I will be getting some!!


----------



## rigel10

Thanks. It is a spectacular plant that looks like Beaucarnia, very impressive.


----------



## papa_mcknight

That plant looks like Tillandsia Cyanea, just without its give-away flower spike. Still one of my favourite threads, great tank, great frogs, great photography


----------



## rigel10

I think you're right. I'm not a big fan of Tillandsia spp. so my ignorance about them. Thanks Papa_Mcknight


----------



## VPardoel

Many thanks for the kind words Mcknight 

Time for an update.

My fogger (reptifogger nano) broke so i had to get another one.
I got the LuckyReptile Superfog II and man o man what a difference 
I also got a new plant to add some contrast to the background.
The new plant is the Guzmania Theresa.
The frogs are healthy (and the female is really getting big ) and also the plants are still growing very good.
Only downside is that the Pilea is getting some burnt leaves... might be some light overkill.
But enough talking.. time for some pics 
I just shot a quick couple of pictures when the fogger just stopped so the quality isn't super.

Enjoy 
(and prepare yourself for an hd video next time  )

Vivarium June (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Vivarium June (4) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Vivarium June (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Vivarium June (5) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Vivarium June (3) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisc147

I love this setup. I'm sure the frogs enjoy it too.


----------



## rigel10

I love your viv! That guzmania is real eye-catcher.


----------



## k5MOW

Looks great


----------



## VPardoel

Tnx Guys 

Leucomelas (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10

Peeping leucs!


----------



## VPardoel

I've made some changes to my tank.
The bromelia was starting to root so i've given it a new place.
Also i've added an begonia in the middle.
And ofcourse some leaf litter.
the frogs really seem to enjoy it.

Dartsfrogs Aug (4) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Brom closeup

Dartsfrogs Aug (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Can't forget the frogs 

Dartsfrogs Aug (3) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dartsfrogs Aug (7) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dartsfrogs Aug (10) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dartsfrogs Aug (9) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dartsfrogs Aug (8) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dartsfrogs Aug (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dartsfrogs Aug (6) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dartsfrogs Aug (5) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10

Beautiful pics!


----------



## VPardoel

Tnx Rigel 

The frogs really love the bromelia since i placed it on the other side of the tank

Leucomelas Bromeliad (3) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas Bromeliad (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas Bromeliad (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr


----------



## chillplants

Love the pics, keep them coming. Quick question-I noticed some water in the petri dish/coco hut. Is this intentional or is it just collecting from the misters? I just added some huts to a tank and wondered if it was necessary.


----------



## VPardoel

chillplants said:


> Love the pics, keep them coming. Quick question-I noticed some water in the petri dish/coco hut. Is this intentional or is it just collecting from the misters? I just added some huts to a tank and wondered if it was necessary.


Tnx

I don't think its necessary but i think its better for the frogs/eggs.
If i don't fill it up with water every 3 days the dish is completely dry.
And i'm no expert but i'm guessing that a little bit of water is better for the eggs than a completely dry surface.


----------



## chillplants

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## rigel10

VPardoel said:


> Tnx
> 
> I don't think its necessary but i think its better for the frogs/eggs.
> If i don't fill it up with water every 3 days the dish is completely dry.
> And i'm no expert but i'm guessing that a little bit of water is better for the eggs than a completely dry surface.


I agree. I found epips eggs dried behind a pothos leaf. But here the heat - after two months! - is unbearable, so vivs dry soon.


----------



## VPardoel

Time for an upgrade.

New viv is getting made as we speak.
Dimensions are 100x50x70

I will make a new topic with some construction pics.
The idea is that that viv is going to replace my old one.
The leucs are getting a bigger tank, and i might get some other leucs with them when the tank is done.

Time to find some nice inspiration shots here on the forum


----------



## cam1941

What are you going to put in this tank? Or are you tearing it down?

Would be a shame, really nice tank you have going.


----------



## VPardoel

cam1941 said:


> What are you going to put in this tank? Or are you tearing it down?
> 
> Would be a shame, really nice tank you have going.


I am ineed tearing it down, its a shame but i only have room for 1 tank.
But i am going to build the new background the same way as i did this one.
And ofcourse all of the plants, mosses, etc will move to the new tank. 

Can't wait to start


----------



## cam1941

Haha I'm sure... Planning and building a new setup is the best part 



VPardoel said:


> I am ineed tearing it down, its a shame but i only have room for 1 tank.
> But i am going to build the new background the same way as i did this one.
> And ofcourse all of the plants, mosses, etc will move to the new tank.
> 
> Can't wait to start


----------



## VPardoel

This tank is completely taken down.

New tank can be seen here : http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...ew-100x50x70-leucomelas-tank.html#post2615530


----------

